# Truck cap pricing?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

What is the typical negotiating margin on truck caps? In my experience, you can get 25-30% price reduction for an RV (travel trailer, 5th wheel). Is this the case for truck caps? 

I've called around and there is about a 20% price difference between dealers for the same product. 

Is a dealer the best route for these or is there another avenue? Looking at Leer 100XQ.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

I just bought a Lear cap from Midwest Truck Supply in Redford(?) some where around there. I called all over, all different dealers, all models. I didn't find much room for negotiating. But give it a try. They are appeared to be priced within a few bucks. There certainly was not much difference, especially in accessories. I bought the side sliding combo flip up windows, the front slider & removable window, a clothes hanger (I wish I didn't spend the money on that, what a cheesy POS). Almost very one I called had the same price on the windows (I think there is only one supplier of these).

Your best bet would be used with a possible paint job to match your truck.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks Bobby. What I discovered is the dealers are quoting me very different prices for the base cap. But they are all within a few $ on the options (slider, roof rack, etc.). 

After thinking about a cap for the umpteenth time, I will probably pass on it (again). I struggle with the pro/con of a cap. For example, this weekend I had to trim an overhanging branch near my camper, at the outdoor storage site. I was standing on a folding ladder with a chain saw in the bed of my truck. Wouldn't have been able to reach the branch (too high for the ladder alone) if I had a cap. The branch really needed to come down, so I would have been up the creek. 

Also a cap makes tossing bikes in the back just a little harder. We have the kids' bikes in and out of the truck alot. 

I'm making this decision too complicated, but for now I'll go without the cap.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I found a place in Flint that dealt in used toppers. You may not find the color to match the truck. Mine did not, it was white. So they painted it to match the truck. It was professionally painted by a ford body shop for under $100. I saved about $400-$500 by going this route.

Just another route to consider.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Heah Kroppe, I have an used cap that fits a F-150 if your interested. Shoot me a PM and I'll let ya know how much.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Jeff, 

Thanks. I've decided against a cap (again), because of the real and perceived limitations. For example, last month I needed to cut a tree branch overhanging my RV at the storage lot. I put a folding ladder in the bed of the truck, and backed it up to the tree. Job done. Couldn't have done that with a cap, and I needed the extra 3 feet of height that the truck bed gave me. Plus I can't have a bucket loader dump crushed stone or mulch in the bed with a cap, and it would be more difficult to toss the kids' bikes in/out of the truck with a cap. 

I love the looks and potential benefits of a cap, but the downsides for me are too limiting. 

Thanks for all the posts. Maybe one day I'll get a cap.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

kroppe said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thanks. I've decided against a cap (again), because of the real and perceived limitations. For example, last month I needed to cut a tree branch overhanging my RV at the storage lot. I put a folding ladder in the bed of the truck, and backed it up to the tree. Job done. Couldn't have done that with a cap, and I needed the extra 3 feet of height that the truck bed gave me. Plus I can't have a bucket loader dump crushed stone or mulch in the bed with a cap, and it would be more difficult to toss the kids' bikes in/out of the truck with a cap.
> 
> ...



I had all the same problems but still needed a cap I put a set of rails in my garage set up a boat winch back the truck in hook the cap to the H frame lift rig crank it up and drive out. My new truck I made the mistake of buying a fiberglass lid you talk about limitations . I am do for a new truck I will go back to a cap . I have found that they seem to have at least a 40% mark up or that's what a dealer told me after a few dozen beers He would only come down 10%


----------

